# NFL owners vote to end lockout



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

> *NFL owners vote to end lockout*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From:
http://news.blogs.cnn.com/2011/07/21/nfl-owners-vote-t-ratify-proposal-to-end-lockout/?hpt=hp_t1​ 
HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY!!! :happy03:​


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

Walker said:


> From:
> http://news.blogs.cnn.com/2011/07/21/nfl-owners-vote-t-ratify-proposal-to-end-lockout/?hpt=hp_t1​
> HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY!!! :happy03:​


NICE! Now the players must approve.


----------



## jet510 (Jul 19, 2011)

lets gooooo


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

I thought the courts ended the lockout?


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

Davisty69 said:


> I thought the courts ended the lockout?


Owners agreed to the conditions but the players have not yet. There were factors such as the supplemental revenue sharing agreement that the owners knew about but the players did not so there are complications still. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

The lastest news out today is that the players' union has agree to the new deal signed by the owners and it looks like it will be signed on Monday. That means free agents will be able to be signed as early as next Saturday and the regular season will start as usual following a shorten pre-season. :thumb02::thumb02:​


----------



## Coolidge (Jul 23, 2011)

So now we get 10 years of Labor peace and we only missed one preseason game.

I doubt the NBA will be so lucky. But that's a story for another thread.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

Walker said:


> The lastest news out today is that the players' union has agree to the new deal signed by the owners and it looks like it will be signed on Monday. That means free agents will be able to be signed as early as next Saturday and the regular season will start as usual following a shorten pre-season. :thumb02::thumb02:​


yayyyyy :thumb02:


----------

